# Can anybody advise me on how to send money back to America (from Mexico city)?



## ImaginaryFriend (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi guys. I just moved here to Mexico city several months ago, and I need to send some money in the mail to pay for documents to be apostilled in America (Arizona).

I was told by the apostille services in America that they only accept money orders or checks in the mail.

However there doesn't seem to be anywhere that I can get international money orders here in Mexico city. I just doesn't really seem to be something that exists here (as far as I've been able to find).

You can send money orders through Western Union etc..., but the apostille place said they need the actual money order to be sent inside the package along with my documents. I want to use a company like UPS or FedEx, so ideally I would want to purchase a money order that I can send it with them. but I have yet to find anything like this.

I don't have a bank account in dollars at all, and my Mexican bank account (banamex) won't allow me to issue checks in US dollars, so this doesn't seem to be an option either. The apostille people don't accept checks in any currency other than US dollars. It seems possible to have a bank account in dollars in Mexico, but only if you live close to the border, which I don't.

I'm wondering if anybody knows a way that I can either get a check in US dollars or an international money order that I can put in a UPS/FedEx envelope to send to America from Mexico?

I already to tried to get a cashier's check in USD from a couple of banks, but they said they can only issue them in Mexican pesos, so I guess that's not an option either. 

I need to know this as soon as possible so any help will be very appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Sorry about your situation. That is why I always recommend that you do not cut all ties from where you came. That said, your best and fastest response would be to contact a friend and have them send a check on your behalf. Surely you can get someone NOB, or in Mexico, to do a favor for you. Good luck.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Chapala, when we need a US$ check to pay the US Consular officials for passport renewals or other services, we must get such a check from CI Banco, which accepts pesos and perpares the US$ check at their location in Chapala.
For other locations, you may search the internet. For example:

Nuestra Red - CIBanco
www.cibanco.com/storage/Sucursales_CIBanco.pdf
Translate this page
Directorio de Oficinas y Sucursales. Dirección. Regional. Dirección y teléfonos. No. de. Sucursales. Oficina Matriz. Av. Paseo de las Palmas No. 215, Col. Lomas ...


----------



## ImaginaryFriend (Mar 27, 2015)

coondawg, thanks for your reply. unfortunately I don't have any friends or family in the usa anymore, and I don't know anybody who could help. (It's a long story, but I didn't cut ties on purpose).

RVGRINGO, thank you for your suggestion. I tried to get a check in dollars from Banamex and Santander and they couldn't do it, but I will try CI Banco and hopefully they will be able to help me.


----------

